# What Knives Lock Closed?



## MicroE (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a couple of Lone Wolf folding knives that lock open and closed. 
Are there any other folders that lock with the blade closed?
I like to carry a clip-on knife, but I've had a couple of them open up and slice my pants and the seat of my car. Ever since these episodes, I only carry a knife where the blade locks in the closed position.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 17, 2010)

SOG Twitch II


----------



## Cuso (Jan 17, 2010)

Morelite said:


> SOG Twitch II


Yep that's the first one that came to my mind. I do think there's another SOG model that locks too but im not so sure..


----------



## new-b (Jan 17, 2010)

Benchmade 585...only one I have.
Josh


----------



## diggity (Jan 17, 2010)

Kershaw Leek has a slide lock that comes on it to do just that. I typically remove them, but I have a lot of these and they are great, sharp knives.

Good luck.


----------



## lightinsky (Jan 17, 2010)

Sog Trident, Sog Flash 1 and 2.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 17, 2010)

Cuso said:


> Yep that's the first one that came to my mind. I do think there's another SOG model that locks too but im not so sure..


 Yeah the Flash I has a slide lock if its still available, I haven't seen one for years now.


----------



## MicroE (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks. I hadn't even thought about those assisted folders that have locks.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 18, 2010)

The Paul knife locks closed. Scroll down to the Paul W. Poehlmann Knives section. Nice looking knives. I love the mechanism. http://www.lonewolfknives.com/store/pages/products.shtml

Alternatively, since opening in your pocket was the problem, perhaps avoid liner locks and integral locks, and go with knives that have a strong backspring? There's no way something like a Spyderco Manix is going to open in your pocket.


----------



## Kueh (Jan 19, 2010)

CRKT Lake 111

One of my edc knives.


----------



## Kenix (Jan 21, 2010)

Benchmite II, little keychain knife


----------



## Kraid (Jan 21, 2010)

Kershaw/Emerson Auto Commander!


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 21, 2010)

Kershaw Scallion


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 21, 2010)

Gerber Mini Fast Draw.

Geoff


----------



## flip (Jan 21, 2010)

The CRKT Bladelock knives lock the blade closed. Pushing in on the thumb stud to open it also unlocks the blade.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Buck Rush that has a lock.

The Buck Impulse also has this feature


----------



## YayILikePie (Jan 22, 2010)

All Opinels No.6 and up have locking rings which lock the blade open or closed. It's a pretty simple system, but it works.


----------



## LEDobsession (Jan 22, 2010)

Kershaw KenOnion has a few. I know my Rainbow Chive has one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erich1B (Jan 22, 2010)

Benchmade 580 Barrage

http://www.bladehq.com/item--Benchmade-580-Barrage--3688


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 26, 2010)

The Buck Redpoint locks open or closed. It's a great little knife and you will be hard pressed to find better "working" serrations than on that knife...and I HATE serrated knives. :twothumbs


----------



## jimbo231 (Jan 26, 2010)

Smith and wesson M&P Assisted that locks closed.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 26, 2010)

Add the CRKT Liftoff knives to the list.


----------



## adnj (Jan 26, 2010)

Kershaw Leek


----------

